# Uber app goes offline.......



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

When using my phone, why?


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

Details please


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

I'll make a phone call to someone and about 15min into conversation, I notice the app goes offline! Why??? 
Hence got a second phone to avoid possible lost pings!


----------



## BornToBeGuilty (Jul 28, 2017)

When in the call is your phone screen on the call or in the uber app? If it's in the call screen it will ask you if you want to remain online every 10 minutes in the notification bar of your phone. I notice in calls it doesn't make a noise so it can go unnoticed.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

BornToBeGuilty said:


> When in the call is your phone screen on the call or in the uber app? If it's in the call screen it will ask you if you want to remain online every 10 minutes in the notification bar of your phone. I notice in calls it doesn't make a noise so it can go unnoticed.


Exactly. Too annoying. Dont pay attention to the notice especially if not using speakerphone


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

ok I see, I don't answer calls or place calls when driving for uber, unless is an uber rider calling me to give me precisions on the ride, so I can't tell what's going on in your case


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Uber doesn't like being ignored...

That's why after about 5 to 10 min...

It logs you off if you don't do anything...

Kinda like a wife...8)

Rakos


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Mine does that but my phone says mobile data is not available while on the phone. Something to that effect so I don't make calls while on the app


----------

